# Where to buy/order SX-Pro in Germany



## switshgam0r (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi, I want to buy a SX-Pro. I am from Germany and have no credit card. What shop is trustful and sends fast?

Thank you


----------



## andre1891 (Jul 4, 2018)

.


----------



## Artwebb (Jul 4, 2018)

switshgam0r said:


> Hi, I want to buy a SX-Pro. I am from Germany and have no credit card. What shop is trustful and sends fast?
> 
> Thank you



Check the xecuter reseller list?


----------



## switshgam0r (Jul 4, 2018)

andre1891 said:


> Versand direkt aus Deutschland. PayPal wird akzeptiert



Thanks for your relpy.  Aber:  "*Zugang momentan nur Betatester*"


----------



## scroeffie (Jul 4, 2018)

https://www.online-trends.net/destore/xecuter-sx-pro.html


----------



## andre1891 (Jul 4, 2018)

.


----------



## switshgam0r (Jul 4, 2018)

Ich habe leider auch keinen Facebook account. Hast du eine E-Mail Adresse von denen?
I have no facebook account, Do you have an e-mail from them?

Gibt es Erfahrungen mit media-dax punkt com?
Anyone knows media-dax dot com?


----------



## LysergCooltyp (Jul 4, 2018)

switshgam0r said:


> Ich habe leider auch keinen Facebook account. Hast du eine E-Mail Adresse von denen? Gibt es Erfahrungen mit media-dax punkt com?



*E: they no longer have any stock*

Was part of the pre-order list and paid on friday. They shipped out the next day and I got it on Monday.

Media-dax is a mixed bag. They currently have no actual stock and their support is horrendous so you will be waiting a while for the delivery IF it ever comes. Only about 2/3 of the packages they send ever make it to the customer.

Also non-english posts are against the rules so you might want to add an english translation before it gets deleted.


----------



## switshgam0r (Jul 4, 2018)

Thanks for the mail address.


I added an englisch translation. 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

One more question to removed, do they understand german or should I write in english?


----------



## LysergCooltyp (Jul 4, 2018)

They do speak german.


----------



## switshgam0r (Jul 5, 2018)

He is a very friendly e-mail contact.


----------



## andre1891 (Jul 6, 2018)

Yeah and its not scam. Theyre shipping realy fast. Payed in Friday 18 Clock and he is Sendung directly in Saturday got it in Tuesday


----------



## switshgam0r (Jul 14, 2018)

Right. I payed it on monday and two days later the sxpro was in my hand.


----------



## Galebourn (Aug 30, 2018)

Does anyone know if these guys are legit?
https://stargate3ds.com.de/sx-switc...switch-sx-flash-card-for-nintendo-switch.html


----------



## BIGdoubleD (Nov 29, 2018)

Artwebb said:


> Check the xecuter reseller list?


*YES,from/team-xecuter recommended resellers in Germany :elewelt.net,you can find that at the homepage,and they do speak German.No thanks *


----------



## Demestor (Dec 14, 2018)

I bought all my SX Pro Gear and my 2 additional licences at Elewelt.net. The service is perfect and i got the keys immediately. Paypal paying is also possible. Perfect for me.


----------



## larrypretty (Dec 22, 2018)

Google that site but found them https://gbatemp.net/threads/dont-buy-at-elewelt-de.484156/ and https://www.maxconsole.com/threads/dont-buy-from-elewelt-de.46716/. Maybe think twice for ordering from them.


----------



## BIGdoubleD (Dec 22, 2018)

*I have to correct you seriously, the article in the link is written “.de”, *but *from/team-xecuter recommended resellers in Germany :it is elewelt.net,  It is not DE !you can find that at the homepage of TX.*
*DO NOT BUY anything from the site elewelt.de, it is a fake site of elewelt.net. The excellent team is always impersonated by those robbers!*

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------






choose elewelt.net, not .de!


----------



## larrypretty (Jan 5, 2019)

I hear of the dgchips, does anyone order from them?


----------



## larrypretty (Jan 5, 2019)

Schwarz456 said:


> yes, it will cost 20 EUR of shipment, what the ...could not afford that.


Are they shipping from Germany with 20 euros? because I have a friend there and want to buy a birthday gift for him.


----------



## larrypretty (Jan 5, 2019)

Schwarz456 said:


> dgchips only ship it from China,but the SX PRO from elewelt.net is shipped from Germany, you can contact them for help.


Oh, really, anyway thanks, but I tried and saw their shipping serice like


----------

